# New goatie toy



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Hubby brought me home another toy for my goaties. They seem to like it. The kids are the ones born here in January. We have high hopes for some of them at the jackpot shows this summer.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I can only post one pic at a time.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

He claims to hate my goats but he keeps bringing home awesome toys for them.........hmmmmmm


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Tippers25 (Apr 4, 2014)

My husband is the exact same way!


----------

